# CHIMBOTE , Ancash. Ciudad y Gente



## Tecnología Setel (May 30, 2010)

Chimbote y Nuevo Chimbote.

Catedral en la Plaza Mayor de Nuevo Chimbote.









Plaza Mayor de Nuevo Chimbote.









Plaza Grau en Chimbote.









Plaza mayor de Nuevo Chimbote.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

bravazaas las pics ^^


----------



## jaciunti (May 6, 2008)

*XD .)*


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Existe un barrio rosa o es el hostal donde te hospedaste?que locaso!


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

la catedral es HERMOSA!!!!!!


----------



## *asterix* (Jun 1, 2010)

muy bonitas las plazas... esos cuartos de hostal??? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Tecnología Setel said:


> Chimbote y Nuevo Chimbote.


EEhhhh... parece que se te colaron algunas fotos en el thread :lol: ... no creo que hayas tenido la intención de mostrar los "niditos de amor" chimbotanos :lol:


----------



## Tecnología Setel (May 30, 2010)

Es necesario también conocer los hoteles por dentro para poder elegir, el detalle es que prohíben dar los nombres de los hoteles. Son Hoteles con decoración de iluminación con luces LED, motivan y hacen sentir que uno esta fuera de casa.


----------



## Tecnología Setel (May 30, 2010)

Chimbote. La Plaza Grau, la isla blanca y el puerto.


----------



## Alexei27 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, impresionante, muy bonito Chimbote.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

La plaza luce bien, aunque con unas cuantas palmeras se vería mejor.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

La última foto está muy buena...quisiera saber pq banearon al creador del hilo???...


----------

